# I'll keep my fingers crossed



## Laika6000

Привет!
Как это будет по-русски- i'll keep my fingers crossed? Это выражение изпользовано когда у человека есть желание или он хочет, что результат получается хорошо и он скрестит палцы для хорошего успеха.

Спасибо огромное!
Джули


----------



## Schroedingher

You can try "держать кулаки" (to hold your fists [clenched tightly]) - although one usually does it for somebody else's benefit:

- У меня завтра экзамен по русскому языку.
- Буду держать за тебя кулаки!

It's not as universal as the English equivalent though.

Also, if you do not mind a few corrections:

Это выражение используется, когда у человека есть желание или он хочет, чтобы результат получился хорошо и он скрестит пальцы для хорошего успеха.

A native speaker would probably say something like:

Это выражение означает, что человек держит пальцы скрещенными, желая благополучного исхода собеседнику или самому себе.    

Ни пуха, ни пера!  (do you know this one?)


----------



## AlexanderIII

Общепринятого точного эквивалента, мне кажется, нет. Насчёт кулаков никогда не слышал, возможно, это выражение используется в молодёжной среде. Можно ещё сказать, "Ну, дай Бог!", "С Богом", "Желаю тебе удачи" (благопожелание другому, не себе), "Семь футов под килем!", "Буду за тебя молиться" или "В добрый час!". Все эти выражения используются для пожелания удачи себе или другому, но не совсем точно соответветствуют *I'll keep my fingers crossed.*


----------



## Kolan

alexanderiii said:


> Общепринятого точного эквивалента, мне кажется, нет. "Буду за тебя молиться" или "В добрый час!". Все эти выражения используются для пожелания удачи себе или другому, но не совсем точно соответветствуют *i'll keep my fingers crossed.*


"*Буду тебя ругать!"*
Есть такое поверье, считается, что оно помогает ругаемому успешно сдать экзамен.

Скрещённые пальцы одной руки обычно образуют фигу и означают совершенно другое.


----------



## Maroseika

Будем надеяться seems to me emotionally the closest.


----------



## Laika6000

Спасибо огромное всем!!! И спасибо, Schroedingher, за исправлять мои ошибки. Я очень благодарна.


----------



## Q-cumber

По-моему, выражение "держать кулаки" точно соответствует английскому  "I'll keep my fingers crossed".

"Я буду держать за тебя кулаки!"

Согласен с мнением *Schroedingher*.


----------



## bravo7

q-cumber said:


> "Я буду держать за тебя кулаки!"


+1


----------



## kt07

Q-cumber said:


> По-моему, выражение "держать кулаки" точно соответствует английскому  "I'll keep my fingers crossed".
> 
> "Я буду держать за тебя кулаки!"



А по-моему нет - это звучит тупо, в то время как английский вариант вполне употребим во многих ситуациях

Если уж так надо, скажите "я скрещу за тебя пальцы", собеседник поймёт, или замените на другую разу с похожим смыслом

p.s. "Буду тебя ругать!" - тоже не вариант, так никто не говорит, а успешно сдать экзамен помогает только "халява, приди"


----------



## Ptak

kt07 said:


> p.s. "Буду тебя ругать!" - тоже не вариант, так никто не говорит


Ну вообще-то говорят. Хотя обычно чаще говорят "поругай меня завтра [с часу до трех]"...



> А по-моему нет - это звучит тупо, в то время как английский вариант вполне употребим


Странное противопоставление. Тупо не тупо, а в русском фраза про кулаки тоже вполне употребима.


----------



## Dmitry_86

Laika6000 said:


> Привет!
> Как это будет по-русски - i'll keep my fingers crossed? Это выражение и*c*поль*зуется,* когда *человек хочет*, что*бы* результат *был хорошим *(*чтобы ему сопутствовала удача и пришел успех*).
> 
> *огромное спасибо !*
> 
> Джули



I know this expression in English. It is usually said when someone wants to show their particular interest, anxiety for other people's matters. For example, if one is going to take an exam, his friends/parents/relatives may say this phrase to him in order to cheer him up, encourage to try his best to succeedd, make him realize that they are worried about his results. In Russian this phrase is not used directly in the same way as in English. At least, I have not heard anyone say this. Or maybe it has happened only once or twice so that I have already forgotten it. I would say just 

"Мы будем переживать за тебя"
"Мы будем болеть за тебя"
"Мы будем волноваться за тебя"

Also, saying your phrase, one may intend to convey:

"Желаю удачи!!!"
"Удачи!!!"
"Ни пуха ни пера"


----------



## bravo7

Президент не стал строить прогнозов, добавив: «Но все олимпийцы должны знать: мы будем болеть за вас всем сердцем. Как принято говорить в таких ситуациях, будем держать кулаки и верить в победу. Верить в мастерство, верить в вас».


----------



## Q-cumber

bravo7 said:


> Президент не стал строить прогнозов, добавив: «Но все олимпийцы должны знать: мы будем болеть за вас всем сердцем. Как принято говорить в таких ситуациях, будем держать кулаки и верить в победу. Верить в мастерство, верить в вас».





> Из заголовков электронных СМИ:
> Луценко просит держать кулаки за Тимошенко...
> Ахмадинежад держит кулаки...
> Ющенко будет "держать кулаки" за украинцев на рабочем месте...
> Маккартни «держал кулаки» за Обаму....
> Президент Польши держит кулаки за Барака Обаму...
> 
> и так далее, и тому подобное.


   Скажем так: уважаемый *kt07* несколько погорячился, высказываясь по поводу "тупости" данного выражения. Это очень распространённая идиома, она достаточно "острая" и часто употребляется весьма образованными людьми. 
.... в отличии, кстати, от предложенного взамен _подагрического_ <podagric> неологизма "я скрещу за тебя пальцы".  
Между прочим, хорошее выражение для академика Лысенко. Он тоже любил всё скрещивать - пальцы с кукурузой и т.д.


----------



## ostrovskaya

Hmm... I really try to avoid any influence of English on my Russian, but to think of it, I am comfortable enough saying 'буду держать пальцы крестиком (за тебя/чтобы ты... for example)' -- it sounds to me more jocular as compared to many other Russian expressions brought up above... However, it doesn't sound extraneously foreign -- the best way to check this is to ask native Russian speakers who don't know the English expression if they understand it in Russian. I've even googled and yandexed it, and this expression is used on the web in Russian (but perhaps by people exposed to English)... Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Kolan

ostrovskaya said:


> hmm... I really try to avoid any influence of english on my russian, but to think of it, i am comfortable enough saying 'буду держать пальцы крестиком


*Крестиком* - это  вышивание.


----------



## Q-cumber

ostrovskaya said:


> I am comfortable enough saying 'буду держать пальцы крестиком (за тебя/чтобы ты... for example)' -- it sounds to me more jocular as compared to many other Russian expressions brought up above...



  This sounds jocular, indeed.  However, the word "крестиком" normally implies a decorative needlework which uses X-shaped stitches.


----------



## Kolan

Я помню, как развеселился, услышав это выражение впервые. На самом деле, существует  более полный вариант: cross your fingers, hold your toes, что, как мне кажется, на самом деле воспринимается как насмешка над суеверием.


----------

